# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Katheter vs. Katheder

## RalfDm

Es gibt Wörter, die häufiger falsch als richtig geschrieben werden. Der Spitzenreiter in diesem Forum ist wohl der "Katheder". To whom it concerns:

Dies ist ein Kathe*d*er:
https://lunaworx.nl/wp-content/uploa...antiekC10a.jpg

Und dies ist ein Kathe*t*er:
https://www.medikodirekt.de/media/im...600x600@2x.jpg

Nun möge jeder selbst entscheiden, was er oder sie ggf. meint.

Ralf

----------


## Holger

Der Katheder ist mir bekannt durch Wilhelm Busch (Plisch und Plum):

Daher sitzen Paul und Peter  
Jetzt vor Bokelmanns Katheder;
  Und Magister Bokelmann
  Hub, wie folgt, zu reden an:





Vgl. Plisch und Plum (Siebentes Kapitel)

Holger Jünemann

----------

